# Ornament_7



## khaled farag (24 مايو 2010)




----------



## ksmksam (25 مايو 2010)

عفوا بدي اسالك اذا قراءت رسالتي عالخاص ويش رايك


----------



## ابو بحـر (25 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

الله يعطيك العافية اخي خالد اعمال رائعة لأنك هاوي هذا النوع من التصاميم و محترف به تحياتي لك و انا سعيد جدا بأعمالك وفقك الله و جبر خاطرك بما تريد 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## khaled farag (25 مايو 2010)

ksmksam قال:


> عفوا بدي اسالك اذا قراءت رسالتي عالخاص ويش رايك


 

أخى الكريم خالد
لقد قرأت رسالتك على الخاص و هذا العمل هدية منى لك و لكل الأخوان بالمنتدى





أضغط على الصورة لتحميل الريليف


----------



## khaled farag (25 مايو 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية اخي خالد اعمال رائعة لأنك هاوي هذا النوع من التصاميم و محترف به تحياتي لك و انا سعيد جدا بأعمالك وفقك الله و جبر خاطرك بما تريد
> و السلام خير ختام


 


*أخى أبو بحر جزاك الله خير على تمنياتك الطيبة فهى هواية و حب للعمل قبل ان تكون غاية*
*و للعلم فتلك الأعمال التى أضعها بالمنتدى كلها تتم فى وقت الفراغ بعيداُ عن عملى الأساسى*
*أشكر مرورك العطر و أتمنى لك التوفيق*​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (25 مايو 2010)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله
تسلم إيديك أخي خالد

أعمال رائعة ربنا يبارك فيك ويزيدك علم 

قريبا سترون أعملي بحول الله وقوته


----------



## khaled farag (25 مايو 2010)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> ماشاء الله تبارك الله
> تسلم إيديك أخي خالد
> 
> أعمال رائعة ربنا يبارك فيك ويزيدك علم
> ...


 


مشكور على مرورك الطيب أخى طارق 
و نحن فى إنتظار أعمالك مع تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق


----------



## khaled farag (29 مايو 2010)

*Ornament_8*


----------



## أبوالبراء المقلدي (3 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم كيف الحال
أعمال رائعة هذا ثناء ضعيف جداااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااا
ولكن قولوا..............................مشعارف أقول ايه غير ان أدعوا له
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا وأثابك جنات عدن انه ولى ذلك والقادر عليه


----------



## khaled farag (3 يونيو 2010)

أبوالبراء المقلدي قال:


> السلام عليكم كيف الحال
> أعمال رائعة هذا ثناء ضعيف جداااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااا
> ولكن قولوا..............................مشعارف أقول ايه غير ان أدعوا له
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا وأثابك جنات عدن انه ولى ذلك والقادر عليه


 
أخى الكريم ولك بمثل مادعوت
و إنى أشكرك كثيراً وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العلم طوق نجاة (13 يونيو 2010)

اعمال جميلة فعلا ان شاء الله ربنا سبحانه وتعالى يفتح عليك ويزيدك من مواهبك لنستفيد نحن والاخرين منها ومن جمالها البديع


----------



## khaled farag (19 يونيو 2010)

العلم طوق نجاة قال:


> اعمال جميلة فعلا ان شاء الله ربنا سبحانه وتعالى يفتح عليك ويزيدك من مواهبك لنستفيد نحن والاخرين منها ومن جمالها البديع


 


أخى الكريم أشكرك كثيراً وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (20 يونيو 2010)

الأستاذ خالد
ما شاء الله تبارك الله اعمالك جميلة حقاً
وأتمنى أن ترينا بعض هذه التصميمات بعد تنفيذها فعلياً على الخشب إن أمكن.
وشكراً أخي الكريم


----------



## khaled farag (22 يونيو 2010)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> الأستاذ خالد
> ما شاء الله تبارك الله اعمالك جميلة حقاً
> وأتمنى أن ترينا بعض هذه التصميمات بعد تنفيذها فعلياً على الخشب إن أمكن.
> وشكراً أخي الكريم


 

مشكور أخى الكريم على المرور الطيب و هذا تصوير أحد الأعمال المنفذة فعلياً و الذى عرض فى المنتدى من فترة و بعض الأعمال الأخرى شاهد الفيديو على اليوتيوب








الفيديو
أو حمل الفيديو من على الفورشاريد​


----------

